# Radon Slide 150 9.0 2013. Fazit nach 5 Jahren...



## hesc (23. Oktober 2018)

Wollte hier mal meine Erfahrungen und Eindrücke nach 5 Jahren Slide mit euch teilen.

Hatte ja nach ca. 1000 km schon einmal einen ähnlich Eintrag erzeugt siehe
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/radon-slide-150-9-0-2013-fazit-nach-1000-km.730159/
Dort kann man sehr gut nachlesen, dass ich gerade am Anfang extrem zufrieden war.

Was hat sich nun in der Zeit verändert:
In Wahrheit nichts, außer das ich nach wie vor extrem überzeugt von diesem Paket bin.

_*Fahrstil/Fahrverhalten:*_
Nach wie vor fahre ich gerne jeden Berg selber hoch um dann allerdings immer rascher wieder das Tal zu erreichen, d.h. die Downhills wurden definitv rasanter und immer gröbere Abfahrten wurden gewählt. Selten aber doch auch ab und zu ein Bikepark. Das da dann das Slide bzw. sehr oft aber auch die Reifen ab und ans Limit kamen ist auch klar. Genau dieses veränderte Fahrverhalten war für mich auch der Grund mich um ein neues, noch geeigneteres Gerät umzusehen.
Inzwischen sind 5000 km am Tacho mit ca. 150 THM... 3 mal hats mich hingelegt, allerdings waren das alles eher Ausrutscher im Stehen, als wilde Unfälle.

Das Rad machte dabei alles, willig mit. Super leichtfüßig bergauf und perfekt für eine traillastige Abfahrt. Das Ganze ohne anfällig zu sein für irgendwelche Defekte... und ich fühle mich am Rad wirklich extrem wohl...

_*Wartung/Defekte*_
Hier gibt es wie gesagt sehr wenig zu berichten. 2 * Speichenbrüche, 2 * Schaltzug, ca. 5 * Plattfüße (fahr mit Schlauch), für das oben erwähnte Einsatzgebiet ist das wirklich aller Ehren wert.

Wartungsspezifische Ausrutscher gab es meiner Meinung nach auch keine. 2 (vorne) / 4 (hinten) Bremsbacken, 1 * Bremsscheiben (inzw. beide 203), 1 * Bremsflüssigkeit, 2 * Kette, 1 * Ritzel (vorne auf 2 Fach umgestiegen), 0 * Kasette, 3 (hinten) / 1 (vorne) Reifensätze (aktuell vorne HD und hinten Maxxis DHR II), 1 * Tretlager, 1 * Gabelwartung (selbst), 1 * Dämpferwartung (selbst), 1 * Griffe. Nur zur Info, hab heuer die Lager am Hinterbau wieder kontrolliert (alle zerlegt) und selbst die sind alle noch ein einem erstaunlich gutem Zustand. Wollte sie eigentlich wechseln, was ich dann aber gelassen hab. Gibt hier im Forum ja jede Menge Leute die die Lager ja wechseln wie die Unterhosen 

Wie bereits im 1000km Bericht geschrieben hab ich 0 Probleme mit der Fox Gabel, Dämpfer und der Sattelstütze. Bin mit alle diesen Elemente echt hoch zufrieden. Das selbe gilt für den Laufradsatz (DT Swiss), der bis auf zwei Speichenbrüche, immer tadellos funktioniert hat und nach wie vor keine wirklichen Dellen aufweist. Echt erstaunlich... Bremsen und Schaltung deto, auch hier nix auffälliges.

*Zukunft*
Ja, so wie halt alle MTB Verrückten, war ich auch Jahr für Jahr auf der Suche nach einem neuen Rad.... Nicht weil man es unbedingt benötigen würde, sondern, weil es sie gibt (die neuen Räder) 
Doch das Radon gab mir Jahr für Jahr keinen einzigen wirklichen Grund mich zu schupsen um mir wirklich ein neues Bike zu kaufen und so hab ich mir halt die neuen "so tollen" Entwicklung nur aus der Ferne angesehen. Zuerst alles auf 29 dann 27,5 jetzt geht wieder alles auf 29 (auch im Enduro Bereich), Boost (plötzlich streifen jetzt alle hinten mit den Fersen), 1x Fach Antriebe (der Verschleiß soll bei einigen extreme Formen annehmen), die Räder werden immer schwerer, ...

Jetzt mit dem Umstieg im Enduro/AM Bereich auf "echte" 29 Zoll Bikes (wo endlich auch die Rahmen so konstruiert wurden, dass man am Ende auch wieder eine geeignete Geometrie erhält) ist für mich allerdings auch die Zeit gekommen etwas Neues zu beginnen...
Leider, leider hat man bei Radon die Zeichen der Zeit allerdings nicht erkannt und bietet "mir" und meinen Bedürfnissen (29 Zoll, Federweg 150-160, gut bergauf, aber auch mit mehr Potential als das Slide bergab) aktuell kein Bike an und daher ist es für mich an der Zeit sich von Radon zu verabschieden.... was extrem schade ist, da ich echt happy war und bin....

Nichts desto trotz das Slide war und ist ein rundum perfektes Trailbike  und wer weiß, vielleicht finde ich ja wieder einmal zurück zu Radon....


----------



## Inkbert (23. Oktober 2018)

Eigentlich brauchst du nicht mehr allzu lange warten...  Falls du generell bei Radon bleiben möchtest, würde ich noch ein kleines bisschen warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airigh (23. Oktober 2018)

Denke ich mir auch, warte mal das 29er Swoop ab.


----------



## backcountrybonn (23. Oktober 2018)

Und ein Slide in 29 Zoll, die neuen Bikes sollen ab dem 1.11. vorgestellt werden.
https://www.facebook.com/radonbikes/posts/2162977943747438


----------



## hesc (23. Oktober 2018)

backcountrybonn schrieb:


> Und ein Slide in 29 Zoll, die neuen Bikes sollen ab dem 1.11. vorgestellt werden.
> https://www.facebook.com/radonbikes/posts/2162977943747438



Für mich kommt das leider zu spät, meine Bestellung ist schon draussen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Oktober 2018)

hesc schrieb:


> Wollte hier mal meine Erfahrungen und Eindrücke nach 5 Jahren Slide mit euch teilen.
> 
> Hatte ja nach ca. 1000 km schon einmal einen ähnlich Eintrag erzeugt siehe
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/radon-slide-150-9-0-2013-fazit-nach-1000-km.730159/
> ...



Schön mal die Erfahrungen eines "echten" Langzeitests zu lesen, sowas ähnliches hab ich nach 4 Jahren auch mal geschrieben.
Genauso wie du bin ich auch nach wie vor recht zufrieden, der Froschn wird im Dezember 6 Jahre alt ! Hab das ein oder andere auch modifiziert, die Formula gegen eine Shimano Zee mit größeren Scheiben getauscht, die 32er Fox gegen eine RS Pike getauscht, das war eine der besten Investitionen. Ebenso die Reverb gegen eine Brand-X zu tauschen, achso und nen anderen Laufradsatz hab ich verbaut da ich mit den SunRingle nur Probleme hatte.

Was mich wundert ist deine Auflistung der Verschleissteile, wieviel bist du denn dann jetzt gefahren ?
Ich hau pro Saison alleine min 2-3 Satz Beläge durch und nen Satz Reifen. Aber ich bin auch nicht der leichteste und fahre mit dem teil zu 80% auschliesslich Trailtouren


----------



## hesc (5. November 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Schön mal die Erfahrungen eines "echten" Langzeitests zu lesen, sowas ähnliches hab ich nach 4 Jahren auch mal geschrieben.
> Genauso wie du bin ich auch nach wie vor recht zufrieden, der Froschn wird im Dezember 6 Jahre alt ! Hab das ein oder andere auch modifiziert, die Formula gegen eine Shimano Zee mit größeren Scheiben getauscht, die 32er Fox gegen eine RS Pike getauscht, das war eine der besten Investitionen. Ebenso die Reverb gegen eine Brand-X zu tauschen, achso und nen anderen Laufradsatz hab ich verbaut da ich mit den SunRingle nur Probleme hatte.
> 
> Was mich wundert ist deine Auflistung der Verschleissteile, wieviel bist du denn dann jetzt gefahren ?
> ...


Steht eigentlich oben im Text . Bin in den 5 Jahren ca. 5000km gefahren mit ca. 150THM (also pro Jahr ca. 1000km und 30 THM). Fast ausschließlich Strecken mit Trailanteil.
Ahja und ehrlich gesagt bin ich nun nicht mehr ganz sooo traurig nicht auf das neue Slide gewartet zu haben. Geo, Komponenten und Preis sicherlich top aber leider ist das Aussehen so gar nicht meines. Aber Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich sehr verschieden.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. November 2018)

Dann muss mein Bremsbelagsverschleiss am Adipositas liegen


----------



## SkeenRider (7. November 2018)

Das Bike fährt und fährt und fährt.......  Meins hat zwar erst 2 jahre und ca 2500km auf dem Buckel aber bisher hatte ich null Probleme damit


----------



## ryder71 (9. November 2018)

Ich bin auch seit 2013 auf dem Slide 150 8.0 unterwegs und es hat mich bisher nie enttäuscht. Fahre sogar noch die Formula RX, allerdings mit größeren XT-Bremsscheiben, habe mir Dartmoor-Felgen gegönnt, eine 160er Pike eingebaut und auf 1x11 umgerüstet. Doch jetzt Miss mal was Neues her. Es wird 29 Zoll mit 150 mm Federweg und diese „neue moderne“ Geometrie haben - mal sehen, ob ich damit zurecht komme. Ansonsten habe ja immer noch mein good old slide im Keller.


----------



## ryder71 (9. November 2018)

hesc schrieb:


> Für mich kommt das leider zu spät, meine Bestellung ist schon draussen.


Welches Bike löst dein Slide denn ab?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SkeenRider (9. November 2018)

ryder71 schrieb:


> Welches Bike löst dein Slide denn ab?



Bei dir hoffentlich ein Slide Trail


----------



## hesc (9. November 2018)

ryder71 schrieb:


> Welches Bike löst dein Slide denn ab?


Es wird ein Cube Stereo 150 TM 29" (bestellt ist es, muss nun warten). In letzer Auswahl war entweder das Orbea Rallon oder das Cube...
Naja, am Ende ist es das Cube geworden. Für mich waren beide Bikes auf Augenhöhe (konnte beide kurz probieren). Am Ende hat der etwas bessere Preis + Kleinigkeiten bei der Aussattung (z.B. 30 Ritzel und Fox Sattelstütze am Cube, ...) den Ausschlag gegeben.


----------



## ryder71 (9. November 2018)

Bei mir wird’s ein Bird Aeris 9AM Rahmen - hab aber noch nicht alle anderen Teile beisammen.


----------



## hesc (9. November 2018)

ryder71 schrieb:


> Bei mir wird’s ein Bird Aeris 9AM Rahmen - hab aber noch nicht alle anderen Teile beisammen.


Spannendes Bike. Hab ich ehrlich gesagt nicht einmal gekannt. Laut Geo sehr Enduro-lastig (für meine Verhältnisse sehr langer Reach). Bin schon gespannt was du sagt. Ist definitv ein massiver Umstieg vom Slide.


----------



## Hillcruiser (24. Dezember 2018)

Hab auch noch ein Slide 9.0 von 2013.
Bin auch nach wie vor sehr zufrieden damit und hatte bis auf ein abgerissenes Schaltwerk, kaputten Steuersatz und defekte Formulabremse wenig Grund zum Meckern. Hab dann auf XT Bremse umgerüstet.
Seit einiger Zeit fahre ich auch gern mal in den Bikepark und da kommt das Slide an seine Grenzen.
Nutze es aber immer noch regelmäßig für meine wöchentlichen Touren im Winter und als Alltagsbike.
Mittlerweile steht auch noch ein Propain Tyee CF in der Garage.


----------



## ryder71 (12. August 2019)

Nach einigen Kilometern und Höhenmetern mit meinem Bird muss ich leider sagen, dass ich das Slide überhaupt nicht vermisse. Für mich ist das Bird in allen Situationen besser als das Slide - ok, sind auch sechs Jahre dazwischen. Auch meine Skepsis bezüglich 29 Zoll hat sich aufgelöst - ich will nichts mehr mit 26 oder 27,5.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

